# SUSE 10.2 Display Resolution



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Since I successfully installed the video driver on my SUSE 10.2 installation, the login screen display is in the wrong resolution. The first time I logged on with my user id, the same thing happened but I changed it to what I like and it's fine. I also logged in as root and changed the resolution there but the login screen remains at a higher resolution. The user name and password boxes are off to the right and there are links at the bottom of the screen that I can't get to. The screen is larger than my monitor, essentially. When I changed the resolution manually, I checked the box to set this mode at KDE startup but the problem remains.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

As root edit /etc/X11/xorg.config

Find "Display"

Under "Modes" delete everything larger than the size you want to use.

Save.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

I knew it would be something simple like that. I just didn't know where to look for it. Thank you very much. I will make that change when I get home this evening.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

I still can't change the resolution of my login screen. This is the contents of the Modes section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf



> Section "Modes"
> Identifier "Modes[0]"
> ModeLine "1024x768" 81.8 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 802
> ModeLine "1024x768" 76.2 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 800
> ...


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Googling, I found that other people have found another setting that may be causing the issue: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/08/13/gdm-login-screen-resolution-too-big-to-fit-screen-try-this/


----------

